# New title!



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle was entered into a UScA show a couple of weekends ago. His first show, 9-12 month males, he received the highest rating he could get for his age group (VP1). This is the next group and the last time I will show him until he has a working title probably.

12-18 month old, long stock coat.

Kastle van het Basjes Huis



My handler was excellent (same handler as the last show) and enjoys Kastle's antics. The judge also liked his temperament and drive a lot and I had several people in the crowd ask about his age/lines. 

This is not proper show behavior Kastle...


Here we go, gaiting!






He received SG1, the highest rating he can get at this age, I was very happy with his overall critique.

He was not all that impressed with his ribbon LOL





Thanks to Lies for taking the photos and videoing the critique!

"_Presented in the ring, male, 12-18 months of age, long stock coat of great dark color. Very nice expression, dark eyes, dark mask. The dog has a high wither, the back is not completely firm. He has a good length of the croup, which is a little bit steep. He has good angulation in the front, and very good angulation in the rear. Good chest proportion. He steps very absolutely correct from the rear. In the front he twists his left leg a little bit to the inside and that brings the elbow out a little bit. He has a good front reach, and a very powerful rear drive, and shows good movement. Congratulations, very good._"

SG1 Kastle van het Basjes Huis CGC U-CA UJJ TF HIT @ 18 months old


Love him!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!!

That 4th picture... wow! :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

WOOHOO! Way to go handsome!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats! That 4th photo is very nice!

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats and what a handsome dog


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Kastle looks awesome!! Super job!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Kas man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations! I :wub: him too!!!


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Hes hot


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Really enjoyed seeing him again. I agree- that fourth photo is great! Congrats!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He's my favorite


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! He's a stunner :wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

:SWOON:

Someone catch me as I faint plz. Every picture of him is stunning but that 4th one is calendar worthy. Gorgeous. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

Way to go! Good job!

 Kat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! And yep, I love the 4th picture as well


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! 

He really is maturing nicely! 

Which judge were you guys under?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats! What a nice and detailed critique from the judge!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> He really is maturing nicely!
> 
> Which judge were you guys under?


Herr Grewe, he's popular around here since he lives in Michigan so it's a lot cheaper to "use" him. He liked one of the puppies in the show so much he convinced Jeff Lund to sell her and I transported her back to Michigan (Nikon and Coke had to share a kennel, luckily they were so tired they didn't care!).


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Most excellent. Congrats to both of you!


----------

